# Will the Philippines recognize my American divorce from my Philippine wife?



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

I’m retired and hope to be moving to the Philippines within the next year.

Unfortunately my Philippine wife and I divorces some years ago. But we are still best of friends, believe it or not. In any case, I’ve heard there is no divorce in the Philippines. Since our divorced was done in America, I’m wondering what my status will be in the Philippines.

Will the government still consider us married?

Thanks
Maxx


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Zone199 said:


> I’m retired and hope to be moving to the Philippines within the next year.
> 
> Unfortunately my Philippine wife and I divorces some years ago. But we are still best of friends, believe it or not. In any case, I’ve heard there is no divorce in the Philippines. Since our divorced was done in America, I’m wondering what my status will be in the Philippines.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that since your divorce was done there and IF she is an American citizen, it will be valid and recognized here. However, this still may not be the case as I have never had to deal with that situation. As such, it might pay to contact the American Citizens Services office at the American Embassy in Manila to hopefully get good solid info...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

If your still in the US I recommend you contact the Philippine Embassy in DC


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

My asawa is a filipina and her cousin married another Filipino. They divorced last year in Canada. He returned to the Philippines in September to marry his new partner, armed with his divorce papers. Unfortunately he was told that he had to apply for annulment as the Philippines does not recognise his divorce!

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

Zone199 said:


> I’m retired and hope to be moving to the Philippines within the next year.
> 
> Unfortunately my Philippine wife and I divorces some years ago. But we are still best of friends, believe it or not. In any case, I’ve heard there is no divorce in the Philippines. Since our divorced was done in America, I’m wondering what my status will be in the Philippines.
> 
> ...


This is an interesting subject, and could apply to all foreigners.

Q: were you married in the Philippines or in the USA ?

Q: was your Filipina wife a Philippine citizen at the time of your marriage or an American citizen ?

and you are correct, there is no divorce as such, in the Philippines to people who marry here, only the Anullment procedure, that is very costly 100.000 pesos plus, and takes anywhere from 1 - 3 years, if, and only if, you are lucky enough to come before a Judge here who will sanction it, some will not.


----------



## Taswegian (Dec 2, 2011)

Zone199 said:


> I’m retired and hope to be moving to the Philippines within the next year.
> 
> Unfortunately my Philippine wife and I divorces some years ago. But we are still best of friends, believe it or not. In any case, I’ve heard there is no divorce in the Philippines. Since our divorced was done in America, I’m wondering what my status will be in the Philippines.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have only looked briefly into this but this is what I have discovered.
They will recognise all divorces of foreigners but not filipino citizens. So if you are American married to Filipino and legally divorce in America you are allowed to remarry however you ex-wife is still classed as married as she is a Filipino citizen.


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

Taswegian said:


> Hi,
> I have only looked briefly into this but this is what I have discovered.
> They will recognise all divorces of foreigners but not filipino citizens. So if you are American married to Filipino and legally divorce in America you are allowed to remarry however you ex-wife is still classed as married as she is a Filipino citizen.


Even if she was legally married in another Country, NOT, the Philippines ?

Is that what you are saying ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of guessing and mis information going on here.

Wherever you marry doesn't matter. You can not get a divorce in the Philippines. If one partner is a foriegn national they can get a divorce outside of the Philippines and it will be recognised in the Philippines. You must lodge you divorce papers with the Philippine authorities (NSO I think) for it to be rcognised in the Philippines. If it is the foriegn national who instigates the divorce once lodged both parties are free to remarry, this is more important for the filipina. If it is the filipina who instigates the divorce outside the Philippines the divorce on her part will not be recognised by the Philippine authorities and will be considdered still married, but the foriegn spouce can remarry. I know that doesn't make sense and begs the question, would the foriegner be considdered to be commiting adultary whilst in the Philipppines?


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

Gary D said:


> There seems to be a lot of guessing and mis information going on here.
> 
> Wherever you marry doesn't matter. You can not get a divorce in the Philippines. QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

pauloz said:


> Gary D said:
> 
> 
> > There seems to be a lot of guessing and mis information going on here.
> ...


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

Gary D said:


> pauloz said:
> 
> 
> > Because the Philippines doesn't recognise divorce it doesn't recognise a citizen getting devorced full stop. It's the foriegn partners devorce that is recognised. That's why the foriegn partner must instigate the divorce not the Filipino. I'm not sure how that would effect a former Filipino who returns to the Philippines. If they don't return it wouldn't matter as the divorce will be fully legal in the country where the proceedings were carried out.
> ...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As is often said, "Wecome to the Philippines"

Their country, their rules.


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

Fortunately the no-divorce thing in the Philippines does not affect me at all, I was just interested in the subject. Fascinated by the stupidity of some Countries Governments, including my own at times, rarely though, ...........however the Divorce system in Aust., is very civilised, quick, cheap and painless.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Has anybody considered the PI govt is doing people a favor making it so hard to re-marry? Lol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Has anybody considered the PI govt is doing people a favor making it so hard to re-marry? Lol


Agreed,,,, Now if they could just figure out a way to get people to be more careful, and more sure of what they are doing BEFORE they get married in the first place..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The trouble is that it's the women that suffer as the man just go off and cohabits with another women and start another family. If there was divorce and all the other bits and pieces that go with it like child responsibility perhaps thing would actually be better in the long run. Responsible men, there's something to think about


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

That's OK, thanks for the information. I'm just trying to figure our what the deal is.


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

pauloz said:


> This is an interesting subject, and could apply to all foreigners.
> 
> Q: were you married in the Philippines or in the USA ?
> 
> ...


We were married in the Philippines and yes, she was and still is a Philippine citizen.

Here's another twist. After we were divorced in America, she re-married to another guy. And now she is divorced again.


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

Taswegian said:


> Hi,
> I have only looked briefly into this but this is what I have discovered.
> They will recognise all divorces of foreigners but not filipino citizens. So if you are American married to Filipino and legally divorce in America you are allowed to remarry however you ex-wife is still classed as married as she is a Filipino citizen.



REALLY !! Wow, that is very good. It's the first time I've heard that. If you have a link or anything I can read more about it, please post it. I'd like to investigate further.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Taswegian View Post
Hi,
I have only looked briefly into this but this is what I have discovered.
They will recognise all divorces of foreigners but not filipino citizens. *So if you are American married to Filipino and legally divorce in America you are allowed to remarry however you ex-wife is still classed as married as she is a Filipino citizen.*

REALLY !! Wow, that is very good. It's the first time I've heard that. If you have a link or anything I can read more about it, please post it. I'd like to investigate further. 


That's not completely correct. As long as the American divorced the filipina the divorce will be recognised in the Philippines and she will also be able to remarry. The divorce must be recorded at the NSO for it to be recognised though.


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Taswegian View Post
> Hi,
> I have only looked briefly into this but this is what I have discovered.
> ...


And in fact I did divorce her. So that should work out well for both of us. Thanks for the info!


----------

